# Post Pics of your work location / office / cube / jobsite / etc



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)

We all have had tome to live in cubeland.. I did my 9 years there......

I havent been in this one very long, so its still pretty much spotless compared to my normal offices I have had!


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)




----------



## DVINNY (May 15, 2014)

This was a pic of my office all last week.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 15, 2014)

How do you get picture down to 10.79 KB?


----------



## mudpuppy (May 15, 2014)

Here's my stall:




Kind of sad I can't even fit an umbrella in it. And we got the "big" stalls because we're engineers--yet there is no room to lay out a G sized drawing.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

I will post here over the weekend after I set up post move


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Here's my stall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The umbrella really ties it together


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> This was a pic of my office all last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain that this will be better than any other post


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 15, 2014)

This is my little corner of heaven. But it's not a corner, though I do have a window view, but it is still a cube.


----------



## goodal (May 15, 2014)

Heres a panoramic shot. I've got a UK banner in the back corner you cant see.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 15, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Here's my stall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sorry, couldn't resist...

It's nice.... really.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2014)

Looking at MP's desk, he seems to have a similar controlled chaos to mine. Now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 15, 2014)

Am not posting mine here. You all will be disappointed.


----------



## goodal (May 15, 2014)

Never heard of a G size drawing.


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2014)

Is that like a G6?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I will post here over the weekend after I set up post move


However this is the current cube setup


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

^ I like the "engineerboards.com" sticker.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ I like the "engineerboards.com" sticker.


it's better suited her than on my car where it will die


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

Sapper said:


> This is my little corner of heaven. But it's not a corner, though I do have a window view, but it is still a cube.


This looks exactly like our old office, right down to the exact same phone!


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2014)

Y'all really need to see Road wrecks European-style office


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Y'all really need to see Road wrecks European-style office


I'll take a picture when I get a chance.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> Looking at MP's desk, he seems to have a similar controlled chaos to mine. Now I don't feel so bad.




Yeah, it's cluttered, but I know where everything is.



goodal said:


> Never heard of a G size drawing.




I've never been able to find any info on this size, I'm guessing it's specific to our company... it's 30" x 40"


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> How do you get picture down to 10.79 KB?


Use MS picture manager or MS Paint to convert to a different more compressible file type.



goodal said:


> Never heard of a G size drawing.


I was wondering this myself.... :huh:


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2014)

Will it not let you post a picture SW?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 15, 2014)

Struggling with 10K limit.. Cant I just donate more money and get higher limit??


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

try hosting an image. Jedi Knight Fox enlightened me on this


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> try hosting an image. Jedi Knight Fox enlightened me on this


This. Instead of attaching the image, host it online and post a link to it. Here's a good free one to use:

TinyPic


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2014)

You shouldn't need to donate more money let me check the buttons when I get back to the office

Also you should have access to the gallery section see if you can upload a picture there and then link it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 15, 2014)

My corner office.. Maybe this will work I started at 1.7M and I got it down to 30K, still not 10.7K. Attempting tiny pic.com???


----------



## goodal (May 15, 2014)

I use picasa and when you export a file it lets you pic the pixel size.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 15, 2014)

Heres my cube, along with a couple view shots...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 15, 2014)

It looks warm there Bly... I thought you guys lived on glaciers and permafrost!


----------



## Master slacker (May 15, 2014)

Ok, I'll bite. I have a window... that faces into the shop


----------



## blybrook PE (May 15, 2014)

Sapper said:


> It looks warm there Bly... I thought you guys lived on glaciers and permafrost!


Currently 63*. Beautiful wx


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Am not posting mine here. You all will be disappointed.


The Bat Cave is a secret anyway...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 15, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Ok, I'll bite. I have a window... that faces into the shop


So do you assemble your PB&amp;J's at work?


----------



## engineergurl (May 15, 2014)

okay, I will take pics tomorrow because after seeing this I am quite proud of my office...


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2014)

Shipwreck and Bly- too clean!


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> So do you assemble your PB&amp;J's at work?




Yes... yes I do.

Made fresh daily.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2014)

Creamy or Crunchy?


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2014)

creamy with strawberry jelly


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 16, 2014)

And just when I thought my cubicle couldn't possibly be more depressing I see how awesome most of these are :/


----------



## blybrook PE (May 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Shipwreck and Bly- too clean!


Looks r deceiving. Just to the left is a stack of about 30 projects. To the right is my bookshelf, complete disarray. Main area is kept pseudo clear to easily lay things out &amp; be more appealing for when clients stop by. My cube is the first seen after the admin desk.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2014)

90% set up


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2014)

Very nice.

Where's the lava lamp though?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Where's the lava lamp though?


back ordered at staples


----------



## MetsFan (May 16, 2014)

Your spaces are so clean. I have paper everywhere.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Your spaces are so clean. I have paper everywhere.


I just moved into that space. give it thyme


----------



## MetsFan (May 16, 2014)

This is my view of the outside world. I also get to watch the guy in front of me fall asleep through out the day.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Your spaces are so clean. I have paper everywhere.




This.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 16, 2014)

I guess I should feel very fortunate........


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I guess I should feel very fortunate........


Is that original Gastonian furniture?


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

Supe said:


> photo_1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is what mine looked like at the last place I worked... it had a door though


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

I couldn't get photos of the whole office...


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2014)

I think its important to note that my cube was pretty freshly cleaned in that photo, and now looks 1000 times worse.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I should feel very fortunate........
> ...


Yup. Been in the family for years. It's hard to hide money..........


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Mike in Gastonia said:
> ...


well done my friend


----------



## YMZ PE (May 16, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Mike in Gastonia said:
> ...


I bet you can't take vacation without your area getting ransacked. That rug really ties the cube together.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Well done YMZ


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 16, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Private security. It's not a problem............


----------



## YMZ PE (May 16, 2014)

Nip it in the bud!


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2014)

That pic wasn't funny,,,,

not even in 1992 when it first was sent around.....


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

I feel like my awesome office has been over looked, sucks cause it's the only thing I have to brag about my job...well that and the WWF/WWE type atmosphere


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2014)

Red X's don't look too appealing to me. :dunno:


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Red X's don't look too appealing to me. :dunno:






dab nabit... why does that never work for me?!?

go look on facebook...oh, that's right you aren't my friend on facebook


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Red X's don't look too appealing to me. :dunno:
> ...




:i_cry:

I don't do faceplace, the twit, or the like. Besides, no access to faceplace at work.


----------



## akwooly (May 17, 2014)

My own 8x10 slice if heaven. I have a window but its south facing and too bright.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 17, 2014)

I like it EG. Very executive.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 17, 2014)

Hazy day at my office. SoCal is burning.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 17, 2014)

Sapper said:


> This is my little corner of heaven. But it's not a corner, though I do have a window view, but it is still a cube.


What's the significance of the flag?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 17, 2014)

It's a "thank you for deploying" award given to all National Guard soldiers after their first deployment.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 18, 2014)

Sapper said:


> It's a "thank you for deploying" award given to all National Guard soldiers after their first deployment.


Neat... a great daily reminder!


----------



## Dark Knight (May 19, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Am not posting mine here. You all will be disappointed.
> ...




True that!!!!!


----------



## DanHalen (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 14, 2014)

This is 2230.

I shouldn't even be here!


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2014)

If it's 10:30, stop posting on eb.com and get your ass to work!

Also, now I know of Unilever's site plans. I'm going to leak that to contractors.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2014)

I cant even imagine the BS you have to go through with a NJ site plan review? unless you just drop of an envelope of Benjamin's with the site plans like in the movies?

heh tony, good to see you... lets get some pasta..


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 15, 2014)

csb said:


> If it's 10:30, stop posting on eb.com and get your ass to work!
> 
> Also, now I know of Unilever's site plans. I'm going to leak that to contractors.


Unfortunately, our computers are so fucking slow due to lack of hdd space that every 5 minutes I have to weight 60 seconds before I can do anything. I get bored quickly while weighting.


Road Guy said:


> I cant even imagine the BS you have to go through with a NJ site plan review? unless you just drop of an envelope of Benjamin's with the site plans like in the movies?
> 
> heh tony, good to see you... lets get some pasta..


I wish but you are right NJ review blows. And if you have to go any state agency forget it. Tag on another 8-12 months and 20-40k to the fees.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 15, 2014)

New Jersey was the only place I ever visited where I was commissioning a conveyor system and I got confronted by the electrician's union. I was swapping motor leads in a control panel to reverse rotation direction when a guy appeared behind me out of thin air. He asked what I was doing and I told him. Five minutes later, I had a union employee in a folding chair next to the panel sleeping while I continued with my work.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 15, 2014)

^You've never worked in an auto plant in Michigan have you?

Heck one utility I worked at we were not allowed to open the cover plate on a meter box to read a serial number because opening a box was a union job.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2014)

#toyota

#madeinjapan


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 16, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> ^You've never worked in an auto plant in Michigan have you?
> 
> Heck one utility I worked at we were not allowed to open the cover plate on a meter box to read a serial number because opening a box was a union job.


Illinois is the same way. The only reason I got away with using a multimeter was that I played cards with a bunch of the electricians.


----------



## iwire (Aug 16, 2014)

I am consultant to a large transit agency, we work in a windowless closet room, 8 X 20 big with a large table aka conference table with chairs. We have our own laptop and wires running all over the place...sad but true


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 18, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> New Jersey was the only place I ever visited where I was commissioning a conveyor system and I got confronted by the electrician's union. I was swapping motor leads in a control panel to reverse rotation direction when a guy appeared behind me out of thin air. He asked what I was doing and I told him. Five minutes later, I had a union employee in a folding chair next to the panel sleeping while I continued with my work.





mudpuppy said:


> ^You've never worked in an auto plant in Michigan have you?
> 
> Heck one utility I worked at we were not allowed to open the cover plate on a meter box to read a serial number because opening a box was a union job.


Ha ha I was going to mention this. Try working in an auto plant in downtown Detroit. I had to get into an instrument panel to reprogram a micro-processor and didn't want to wait 2 hours for the electrician to finally "make his rounds" over to me. Opened it myself and out of thin air popped some union guy. I told them there were 2 options here, you can ask me to leave or I can get your machine running again. 



Flyer_PE said:


> Illinois is the same way. The only reason I got away with using a multimeter was that I played cards with a bunch of the electricians.


Ha ha, this too. Was the case at a few of the Exelon plants but I "knew" some of the guys there so they knew what I was doing.


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2014)

The new digs! Three windows! Far set of blinds closed for EB.com stealth mode... :bag:

I've got about 4 1/2 feet of space in front of my desk with one whiteboard, and then there is another whiteboard on the right hand side above the small black book case. I'm excited about those.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 24, 2014)

Sweet! What kind of view do you have out the windows?


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2014)

Mostly a 5th floor view of the side of another building an its HVAC units, but I do have a view of all the pretty girls walking up and down the main road to the left, and some other building tops and sky off to the right.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 13, 2016)

From near my last job site. Good to be home though!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2016)

was that from Cuba?


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 14, 2016)

Unfortunately no, that's Guam. First picture is near the Tolofofo Falls (sp?) turnoff. The second is from the top of Mt Lamlam.


----------

